# shark fishing sound side of chickenbone



## jaoppe (Jan 20, 2009)

went sat. nightcaught 7 total two good ones 6.6ft bull & 5.3ft bull

two bonetheads onegood blacktip & two other bulls no pics yet.

going back this weekend hopefully in the surf.


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice report.





Is this a good idea, I would like to try my hand at shark fishing but have been lazy in the fact that it seems the best bet is yakking your bait out, seeing some of the waves off of the gulf side has made me pretty lazy in the fact it seems like ALOT of work to set out a few baits.



Being the sound side is ALOT quieter would make me not so lazy in trying this, what are the disadvantages of staying on the sound side verses the gulf side. According to your report it seems the sound side was pretty productive.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Id love to hear an answer to this too because ive often considered going over to the sound side. Tonight perfect example, the waves sucked and made yakking the bait out some serious work. Anyone know if the sound side across from pickens would be lower density of sharks then gulf side? Ive always wondered.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

We always shark fish on the Gulf side, but I have hooked some mystery fish on the sound side andI bet they could have been sharks. Mostly drag screamers that broke us off, while bottom fishing with cut bait, so you do the math. Pretty much had to have been sharks.


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

If you want to catch a big sharks in the bay now is the time.The Bulls spawn in May and June in the sound.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are a lot of big bulls in the bays from mid may though october they're usually pretty reliable to catch. Any fresh bait like blues, mackeral, skipjacks, etc. will work for them.I think they come back there to find food and give birth but I'm pretty sure the actual mating occurs offshore.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like one hell of a night. Me and a few buddies have been going out to the sound at Chickenbone lately trying to catch sharks, but we haven't even had a bite. One stingray and that's it. We've used everything from big live pinfish, cut mullet, cut bonito, and old minhaden. We don't have a kayak though, we just wade out waist deep and cast. We are fishing well into the drop off though. You must be doing something just right. Good job.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Have far out do yall think taking the baits from the shore in the sound would be good? The further the better or do the sharks stay up close to the shore?


----------



## jaoppe (Jan 20, 2009)

use the sting rays for bait and row them 300-400yards


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

9 times out of 10 we fish sound side at chickenbone just for the fact that we dont feel like dealing with the waves. havent pulled anything in yet but we have had plenty of bites and screaming reels.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

We need pics of this thats alot of luck on the sound


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

good catch for the sound i was in inner coastal last weekend and was using live mullet about 12 inches long off the tip of a sand bar and about every thirty minutes id get a bite caught two bull sharks,the first one about 5 foot the other abouy 7 foot and real fat but then went to the sound side of chickenbone beach and nothing i wascasting from land though sorry no pics i dont own a camera...:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

